# HI bull red reports yet



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

Anyone smoking them on HI yet? It should be about happening.
Is the grass ok?

Hoping to take a crew of kids this weekend.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Yes, I got a short write up in the report section. I also stopped and talked to a bunch of BTB fishermen, they had caught a bunch of them also. They are there and are thick.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I might have to get out there for em this weekend. I really want to get my nephew hooked into one.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

fished sunday after noon for 2 hours before th storm hit and had 3 big bulls on live mullet. was bout a mile west of the baricades.. the twp gentlemen next to me had seven fish all day.. there here but will only get better over the next few weeks. casted baits from the second bar. mullet in the 8 to 10 inch range and live


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Couple of kayak fishermen caught 70+ in a few hours at High Island on tuesday. Here is a link to the report

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=149874


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice. I'm hoping to head out that way this weekend.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Didn't go*

We didn't go last weekend, but will be down this weekend.

We'll be down on crystal. Stop by if you see a lime green yak.
They are calling for east winds around 10.

Paul


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I went last weekend. Saturday afternoon in CB, Sunday between Gilchrist and HI.

couldn't buy a nibble. Bait was hard to find also.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I went last weekend. Saturday afternoon in CB, Sunday between Gilchrist and HI.
> 
> couldn't buy a nibble. Bait was hard to find also.


16K posts and you actually have time to fish???


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*SC*

SC, Stop by I'll show ya how it's done!! LOL
Bring ice! and fresh dead we'll set some whiting.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'll be trying it saturday afternoon on surfside. It would be nice to get some for my kids to fight.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*perfect storm*

Ugly! Rip tides and choppy, rollers, and dead grass. Hard to keep baits from washing in. We caught 2 nice plastic bags, and a pair of keeper reds. That's it.

Loaned a guy my yak and he made one drop and caught 2 small sharks on a double hooked rig! Wasn't worth making a yak trip out for me.
I just don't hate them any more.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

We went out on saturday and it was ugly. The waves were surfable. One guy went to yak out a line and made it but got dumped on the way in. His girl decided to do the next one and she got dumped on the furthest breaker. Glad they were using life vests. Guy on the other side next to us got a bull red but after that no bites. So we played around with the golden croakers till the hard heads came and we left.

I'm looking at getting a BTB kayak, nothing for going out too far just enough to get out to drop a line. Also need to get a higher capacity reel and swap over to braid. Time to head to tkf and do some reading.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Heading down this weekend for sharks and bull reds. Looks like high surf. Does the water get deeper of HI fast than other beaches? Seems that way to me.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

It get very slippery right as you get in and off the shell. Busted my arse once, lol. 

Got lucky and will be in a boat saturday fishing the galveston jetties. Good luck out there. Lets see some picks of them fishies.


----------

